# Materials to use



## Ronisonce (Jan 3, 2015)

I just received all of the items I need to go ahead with my layout build.. It is a 4x8 build with O-Scale. My thoughts were to use wooden sawhorses and screw a piece of 3/4 plywood onto them. I had read that some people put down cork or foam board on top of the plywood? Just trying to see what you guys use for the actual structure.. Layout is figured out already...

Thank you!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ronisonce said:


> I just received all of the items I need to go ahead with my layout build.. It is a 4x8 build with O-Scale. My thoughts were to use wooden sawhorses and screw a piece of 3/4 plywood onto them. I had read that some people put down cork or foam board on top of the plywood? Just trying to see what you guys use for the actual structure.. Layout is figured out already...
> 
> Thank you!


That should work on a 4'x8' table, as long as the sawhorses are sturdy.
If you want to carve out a river or something a 2" piece of foam board glued on top would work. 
Will you be able to walk around the table or pull it out if you need to?


----------



## Ronisonce (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes there will be ample room around the table... I might make it a bit longer.... I have the room.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you go longer maybe you should add another wooden sawhorse?

Why don't you just frame it out?

I always advise to use all the room you can afford to the table when you build it.
Even if you don't use it all at once, it seems like many just end up adding on eventually anyway.
It is easier to build it large from the start, then just add the track and stuff on to it later.
Especially when your making an O table.
The more room the better for O.


----------



## Ronisonce (Jan 3, 2015)

What do you recommend framing it out with? Is there a guide I should look at for the basic ideas on how to frame the tables?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There must be somewhere.

I found a quick video showing how to make an 4'x8' table. About the first one I found, there are probably a ton more.
Now they use 2x4's which a lot here will say is over kill, but that is what I used for O gauge.
N or HO you could go with smaller wood, even O if you build it right.

You can still do what you were planning to do also, as long as the saw horses are sturdy enough.

Check it out, you could do 2 of these if you have the room to make an L shape layout.
Or 3 if you have the room and can walk around it. :thumbsup:
Like I said most have wished they went larger when they built their tables from the get go.

This is a 4'x8' you just need to add some more braces if you want to go longer.
How much room can you give to the table?


----------



## Ronisonce (Jan 3, 2015)

Jeez I was really over thinking that haha.. That seems even cheaper and more sturdy...I just measured the area that I would build the table in, I could do 4x10... If I put 1 side up against a wall I could go 5x10.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ronisonce said:


> Jeez I was really over thinking that haha.. That seems even cheaper and more sturdy...I just measured the area that I would build the table in, I could do 4x10... If I put 1 side up against a wall I could go 5x10.


The hardest part would be cutting the 45* angles for the bracing if you don't have a table saw. By seasoned 2x4's otherwise they might twist as they dry.

A 5'x10' against the wall permanent would be quite a reach to work on the wall side if you can't walk around it.

But what you could do is add casters to the bottom to wheel it in and out to work on. Adjust the 2x4 cut for the extra height of the caster.
Some of the casters go for a good buck if you do, shop for the prices.









I think there is talk about these in a thread somewhere here, I will look.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is one using casters, and he used different wood for the frame too I think I didn't read through the whole thread.
I just quickly looked through it.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25050&highlight=casters


----------



## Ronisonce (Jan 3, 2015)

I could always add an extra piece of 2x4 onto the legs so I can add casters...


----------



## Ronisonce (Jan 3, 2015)

I think 4x10 is what i'm doing to do...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ronisonce said:


> I could always add an extra piece of 2x4 onto the legs so I can add casters...


I was talking about adjusting for the height of the casters, no need to add an extra piece as the casters should screw right into the 2x4.

I added an extra 2x4 on each the corners, but my table is an 8x8 so I figured that was added strength. I used 2 2x4's for each corner.

I didn't cut all of my braces at 45's* either, as on the one side I added a fold up ledge underneath to store all my totes of HO trains. I have bracing but made them smaller so they wouldn't be in my way over there. My table is fairly solid.
Use screws like they say too, they are much stronger then using nails.

My corners are like this, a crude caveman drawing of my corners. 
This is supposed to represent two 2x4's in each corner.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My Mess. 
This is my main section 8'x8', on the lower left side under the table I have the shelf, it folds up in case I need it to, it is hinged on and is 8' long under the table. I have all my HO in totes under there, among other train stuff.
My HO, here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3020
I have my lumber stock that I found for free under it out of the way.
All the wood is wood from finds here and there. Our box truck division routinely uses bracing inside for their loads then chuck it in the dumpster when they off load it. I dive in and "save" it. All my wood so far is free.:thumbsup:










I added on a 4'x5' back in the corner. Trying to be an artist on the wall, that is mostly chalked on and not finished yet. Next to it is THE ROCK.
My ROCK is here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5314
That transformer on the bracing works my lights, it seemed like a good place to put it. It works the windmill and oil derrick too.










I am in the process of running over to the other side of my dungeon. This is around a 28' run from the corner L piece to the other side.










Right now it dead ends at this trestle. The shelf thing in the corner is temporary, it just holds up what track I have there. I think I am going to hinge a piece onto the wall over there beyond the trestle, so when I am not using the O I can pickup the piece towards the wall and hang it up out of the way. 
That is my David Stockwell Bridge, here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13154
David used to build these and more he is retired now. AND HE WON'T BUILD ANY TYPE THAT MOVES! Period! Exclamation point!
You see a small piece of a N scale table laying there next to it. I think I might add another small table with that one and add it on down under the O. Not sure yet. My N scale here, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7158
I might make it the height of the water under the trestle and run my N scale down there.









Back further to the right of the trestle that you can't see is a bar and a mess! I might sell the bar and clean up the mess one of these years and I have room to add an HO back there. It is a piece of an old bar that was in a tavern that the former owner had. I might be able to get a few bucks for it.
I should say one of these centuries.


----------



## Ronisonce (Jan 3, 2015)

Awesome setup .. i'm jealous


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There are a lot better out there and mine is a mess in the making.


----------

